# Drake Quick-Hitch Retriever Stand



## bmelvin (Feb 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has been using this product and what your thoughts are? I like the look of it and how the water will not pool to cause a slippery surface which I hear is common with the Avery Ruff and Boomer Stand. Thanks for your input and time.

Brian Melvin


----------

